# Sad story about missing mom



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

I am so sad to find out what happened with the missing mom in Maine. I am so glad that her toddler was ok but it is so sad and I wonder if this mom was one of her own. In the interview the grandma gave the other day she said that the toddler slept with her mom every night. It just makes me so sad. http:today.msnbc.com/1d/42781722/ns/today-today_news/42779064


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

meant to say I wonder if she was one of OUR own not her own..thought maybe she could've been from MDC because of the co-sleeping. Either way it is very sad.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey just to clarify. I grew up right in the valley and basically was a teenager in the valley where this happened.

She didn't go missing in Maine, she is from Portland...

She went missing in North Conway, NH at Cranmore Mountain which is the local ski hill there.

It's a hard story for me in that this is literally where I grew up. All of the kids I went to high school with and my friends up there are pretty shaken by this. I know crime is everywhere but we always felt like it was a pretty safe area. It still is but this is just so bad...

I hope they find her alright, I guess the only "positive" is that the toddler wasn't taken and she is ok and is with the rest of the family now.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, you are right..sorry about that. It must be hard for you guys to have something happen in a place where you felt safe. I hate to say this but she was found dead.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Worm*
> 
> Oh, you are right..sorry about that. It must be hard for you guys to have something happen in a place where you felt safe. I hate to say this but she was found dead.


I know...It is so sad, my mom just literally told me on the phone that they found her in a retaining pond by the ski mountain.

It is hard for us I guess, not as hard as for the family, but it always unnerving when something like this hits close to home or literally at home. The whole family is pretty local I guess and the BF (who is in jail for drug trafficking or something) went to the local high school...

If I was a couple of years younger I might have gone to school with this girl...Ugh, that poor little baby won't ever get to know her mama now


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

How sad. I used to read so many stories like this. I stopped(reading new ones) but the people I have read about often pop into my thoughts. Just living your life and someone decides to take it all away.


----------

